# WME Galerie & Actionbilder



## Beppe (8. Juli 2015)

Dann will ich mal vorlegen. Auf den Bildern fehlt noch der mittlerweile montierte originale Fender und Flaschenhalter und zum Wochenende kommt noch ne andere Stützenklemme mit Schließe links dran.


----------



## Beppe (10. Juli 2015)

Bin heute mal die erste Solorunde gefahren und hab mal intensiv aufs ungewohnt tiefe TL geachtet.
It's not a Bug, it's a feature. 

Und beim Radtransport auf dem Heckträger kommt der gute Uturn doch nochmal zum Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -habicht- (10. Juli 2015)

Bild eins sieht gut aus, bei zwei und drei üben wir das Fotografieren noch ein wenig xD


----------



## Beppe (10. Juli 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Bild eins sieht gut aus, bei zwei und drei üben wir das Fotografieren noch ein wenig xD



Stimmt. Bild 2 ist übelst verwackelt. Bild 3 muss so


----------



## PietAM (10. Juli 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal vorlegen. Auf den Bildern fehlt noch der mittlerweile montierte originale Fender und Flaschenhalter und zum Wochenende kommt noch ne andere Stützenklemme mit Schließe links dran.



... die Brücke kenn ich doch ..., macht sich echt gut das WME


----------



## Beppe (10. Juli 2015)

PietAM schrieb:


> ... die Brücke kenn ich doch ..., macht sich echt gut das WME



Die fault gut vor sich hin und wenn da nicht bald jemand Frischholz verbaut, ist die bald dicht (bbefürchte ich).


----------



## Beppe (11. Juli 2015)

Bei unserem Familienausflug zum Altenberger Märchenwald hab ich heute ein Alu WME gespottet.


----------



## Beppe (12. Juli 2015)

Heute eine topp Runde in Aachen gedreht auf artgerechten Trails mit artgerechter Begleitung.

Gruß vom WME Fanboy


----------



## 7undachtzig (15. Juli 2015)

Hier mein WME 1027 Alu in Größe M auf dem Punta Larici am Gardasee.
Geändert gegenüber Serie: 
Lenker: Chromag Fubar OSX 780mm in Gold Flake
Griffe: Ergon GE1
Sattel: SQLab 611
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb Stealth 150mm mit Trigger für die rechte Seite, diesen dann links unten montiert
Pedale: DMR Vault
und Schutzkappen an der Kurbel hab ich noch drauf

Fazit: Geht einwandfrei bergauf, Touren mit 1500hm am Stück sind kein Problem. Man muss sich nur genügend Zeit nehmen, einen Bergsprint wird man mit diesem Rad nicht gewinnen, aber darum gehts ja auch nicht. Bergab kann einem der Trail dann in den Weg werfen was er will, wird alles glatt gebügelt! Ich bin voll zufrieden


----------



## Beppe (15. Juli 2015)

Tres chic.
Den Sattel fahre ich auch an meinen beiden bikes und war bis zum vergangenen Sonntag topp zufrieden. Nach meiner Sonntagstour ist mir aufgefallen, dass beide Sattelgestelle komplett verzogen sind. SQ hat auf meine email schnell u professionell geantwortet und tauscht mir die Sättel.
Anbei ein Bild von unserer heutigen Feierabendrunde. Ist nicht meins aber das 2. aus meiner Sammelbestellung


----------



## Beppe (15. Juli 2015)

Jon Gales


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (18. Juli 2015)

War heute morgen  zum dritten mal mit dem WME auf den Hometrails.
Einfach super das Bike.
Tretlagerhöhe 350 mm, endlich setzt die Kurbel nicht mehr so früh auf.
Der Hinterbau in Verbindung mit dem Monarch Plus ist nahezu perfekt.
Kein wippen und das Hinterrad klebt regelrecht am Boden.



Das Bike macht einfach nur Spaß
Gewicht: 12,80 kg ohne Pedale


----------



## Lindwurm (19. Juli 2015)

Arno eine schwarze Gabel sieht besser aus


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juli 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Jon Gales




Ach gucke mal da, einer mit MRP Stage ;-) Wie macht sich die GAbel? Vergleiche?


----------



## Beppe (27. Juli 2015)

Hier ein paar mitbringsel vom vergangenen Wochenende. Okok, in meinem Alter sollte man in etwas gedeckteren Farben biken.... arbeite daran


----------



## Donnerbolzen (27. Juli 2015)

@Beppe,
schön bunt 
So findet man dich auch besser,
falls du mal im Unterholz landest


----------



## Donnerbolzen (29. Juli 2015)

Hier ein Bild von meinem ersten Design-Versuch, etwas Farbe auf den Rahmen zu bringen.
Was meint ihr?



Seit bitte nicht zu hart mit eurer Kritik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (29. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild von meinem ersten Design-Versuch, etwas Farbe auf den Rahmen zu bringen.
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> 
> ...




War mir erst nicht ganz sicher,aber sieht eigentlich gut aus...bräuchte am oberrohr noch ein Gegengewicht.das auf jeden Fall. ...vllt ein sich verjüngendes Streifen vom Steuerrecht an?einteilig von der front des Steuerrecht über beide Seiten geklappt


----------



## Beppe (31. Juli 2015)

Mehr war aus dem SGS4 nicht rauszuholen.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. August 2015)

Erste große Tour im Pfälzer Wald 



Die bergab Perfomance des WMEs ist top.
Die weißen Decals sind wieder entfernt


----------



## Beppe (2. August 2015)

Na, liebäugelt nach dem aktuellen Vergleich in der FREERIDE schon jemand mit einem Bikewechsel? ^^

Conway schaltet m.E. einnfach zu wenig Werbung.  (mal Seiten zählen) 

Wir waren heute wieder in AC unterwegs und haben fleißig Trails geräubert. Laut STRAVA sind wieder einige persönliche Bestzeiten gefallen.


----------



## Timbozim (6. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein Aufbau des WME Framekits



Rahmen: Gr. 47 Alu

Dämpfer: RS Monarch plus RC3 mit Huber Buchsen!

Gabel: RS Pike RC3

Steuersatz: Acros AZX-203

Vorbau: Race Face Atlas 50mm

Lenker: Race Face Atlas 770mm

Bremse: Sram Guide 200/180

Sattelstütze: RS Reverb stealth

Sattel: SDG Duster

Kurbel: Sram XX1 direct mount mit 28er Blatt

Pedale: Spank Spike

Kasette: Shimano XT 11-Fach 11/42

Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 11-Fach lange Ausführung

Shifter: Shimano XT 11-Fach

Kette: KMC

Naben: DT Swiss 240s

Speichen: Sapim Race 2,0- 1,8- 2,0

Felgen: DT Swiss EX 471, 27,5

Reifen: V Maxxis Minion DHF 2,3, H Maxxis Minion DHR 2,3 tubeless



Ich bin das WME bisher 1x im Park, 1x auf Enduro Tour mit potenten Trails und 1x auf meiner Flachland Hausrunde gefahren. Ich fuhr mal kurz das aktuelle Canyon Strive und das Kona process, länger fuhr ich das YT Capra.

…und ich muss sagen mir gefällt das Conway sehr gut!

Für ein Enduro gesehen klettert es sehr gut. Ich habe mit meinen 191cm und 50er Vorbau eine angenehme Sitzposition. Der Dämpfer wird Bergauf gelockt und ab geht’s. Mit der Übersetzung die sich aus der 11/42er Kasette und 28er Ritzel ergibt komme ich bestens klar….überall.

Bergab bügeln kann es ordentlich. Der Hinterbau arbeitet gut bei 160mm und 30% SAG. Huber oder Fox Buchsen sind hier meiner Meinung aber Pflicht, die Rock Shox Buchsen sind ja bekanntlich Misst da das Losbrechmoment viel zu hoch ist und der Hinterbau bei feinen Schlägen nicht sensibel genug reagiert. Bei einem 1m Drop ins fast-Flat hatte ich keinen Durchschlag, es fühlte sich wunderbar progressiv an. Auf die 170mm Einstellung bin ich gespannt, einen tuck fluffiger hätte ich den Hinterbau nämlich gerne noch..

Das Bike fährt souverän Bergab, Geradeaus, Länge läuft! Die Wendigkeit ist dabei aber noch voll i.O. In punkto Spritzigkeit Bergab kommt das Conway nicht an das Capra oder Process ran, es reicht aber um den Spieltrieb zu befriedigen und geht dafür besser Bergauf…. meine bisherige Meinung  . Man könnte auch sagen, dass Verhältnis von Laufruihg und Wendig ist nach meinem Geschmack ausgewogen.

Mit meinem Aufbau liege ich bei 14,0 Kg was für einen Alu L Rahmen mit potenten Reifen sehr angenehm ist.



Was mir nicht gefällt ist, dass die untere Dämpferschraube zu lang ist wenn man die dual plate wegen 1x11 weg lässt bzw das Gewindeloch zu kurz ist. Hier musste ich 3 M8 V2A Scheiben verbauen…wie unprofessionell. Die Schraube kürzen hatte ich keine Lust.

Die Untere Dämpferaufnahme in der unteren Hinterbauschwinge ist zu schmal. Das Bike/ Rahmen wird mit 22,8mm RS Buchsen am Dämpfer ausgeliefert, die Lücke im Hinterbau hat gemessen 22,2mm, wie soll das da rein? Die Georderten Huber Buchsen hatten zum Glück ein Maß von 22,4mm was dann mit Trik 17 schmatzend-saugend rein ging.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (6. August 2015)

@Timbozim,

Mit welchem Luftdruck fährst du die Maxxis?


----------



## Timbozim (6. August 2015)

Vorne 1,3 - 1,4
Hinten 1,8 - 1,9
Bei 75kg naggisch


----------



## Beppe (7. August 2015)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mein Aufbau des WME .....



Hi,
schaut gut aus. Warum hast du beim Schaltwerk die Variante mit langem Käfig gewählt? 
Ich überlege vom X01 Sw und Gripshift auf XT zurück zu rüsten. Bist du schon beide Varianten gefahren und kannst nen Vergleich anstellen was Kettenschlagen und Abwürfe insb auch mit ausgeschaltetem Shadow + ?

Grüße Beppe


----------



## Timbozim (7. August 2015)

Langer Käfig weil es wohl entscheident ist wie groß die max Differenz der Zähnezahl zu vorne ist. Und da ich vorne ein 28er fahre, falle ich in den Bereich des langen Käfigs. Bei Bike Components ist das genau angegeben was man braucht.

Von der Schaltperformance bin ich schwer beeindruckt. 
Kettenschlagen ist mir nicht aufgefallen, ich habe die Kettenstrebe aber auch gut gepolstert. Die Kette ist mir bisher kein einziges mal abgesprungen, selbst nicht im schonungslosen DH Geballter im groben Geläuf. Die Sram Zähne haben dazu aber sicher auch ihren Beitrag geleistet.

In punkto Verschleiß bin ich gespannt. Der Schräglauf der Kette ist doch recht ordentlich und auf dem Hometrail fährt man viel die kleinen Ritzel hinten.


----------



## Beppe (7. August 2015)

Die Kapazität des SW errechnet sich aus Differenz Z hinten + Differenz Z vorn.
Da Du einfach fährst hast Du hinten bei 42Z dementsprechend 31Z Differenz womit der kurze Käfig reicht. 

So hab ich das jedenfalls im Kopf. 

Ich hab die neue XT 11* und finde sie auch topp. Daher der Gedanke mein WME umzubauen. Falls mal was kaputt geht, kann man sich am 2. Bike die Teile borgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timbozim (7. August 2015)

Misst  ...und danke!


----------



## Lindwurm (7. August 2015)

@Donnerbolzen 
Ja Arno der Luftdruck ist entscheidend


----------



## Timbozim (8. August 2015)

Ich habe euch noch ein paar bewegte Bilder von meiner test-Tour neulich mitgebracht.
Von der Helmcam Position sehen die trails immer so clean aus


----------



## Radde (14. August 2015)

Ein "kleines" Video


Damaliger Aufbau bis auf Lenker (funn fatbar) und grade5-Bremsscheiben von der Serie (1027 carbon) abweichend. Fahre ausschließlich die 170mm Einstellung.


----------



## Beppe (14. August 2015)

Geil.
Zu Beginn das Vids dachte ich: Hey das ist doch der neue Bond-Song 

Tolle Kameraeinstellungen, da will man gleich raus vor die Tür!


----------



## bansaiman (16. August 2015)

Radde schrieb:


> Ein "kleines" Video
> 
> 
> Damaliger Aufbau bis auf Lenker (funn fatbar) und grade5-Bremsscheiben von der Serie (1027 carbon) abweichend. Fahre ausschließlich die 170mm Einstellung.





Top! 

Wo ist denn die erste Strecke zwischen den kiefern?


----------



## bansaiman (17. August 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Jon Gales



Jung,sach doch mal wat zu deinen Eindrücken zu der Gabel ;-) vergleiche wären natürlich richtig klasse


----------



## *Souly* (17. August 2015)

Das Rad gehört dem Luxemburger Teamfahrer Jon Gales. Also denke ich, das Beppe nicht viel dazu sagen kann.

Aber ich bitte den Jon mal um ein Statement zu der Gabel.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## bansaiman (17. August 2015)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Das Rad gehört dem Luxemburger Teamfahrer Jon Gales. Also denke ich, das Beppe nicht viel dazu sagen kann.
> 
> Aber ich bitte den Jon mal um ein Statement zu der Gabel.
> 
> ...




Ahhhh, alles klar

Ja, das wäre super. Danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (22. August 2015)

Letzter Check und Milchverteilrunde vor dem Start in die Dolomiten am nächsten WE. Die Vorfreude könnte kaum größer sein.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (23. August 2015)

Da hängt es.
Nach der Dolomiti Enduro Tour.
60 km
700 hm bergauf
4200 hm bergab


----------



## Beppe (23. August 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Nach der Dolomiti Enduro Tour.



Was bist du denn genau gefahren?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (23. August 2015)

@Beppe,
das war eine geführte Tour der
Dolomiti Bike School in Welschnofen.
Nennt sich Dolomiti Enduro Tour.
Im Winter nennt sich das Sella Ronda.
Bergauf haben uns sieben Bergbahnen unterstützt 
Eigentlich fahre ich gerne bergauf.
Aber bei insgesamt 4200 hm bergab
braucht man seine ganze Kraft um das Bike unter Kontrolle zu halten 
Die Tour kannst du dir bei Dolomiti Bike School im Internet anschauen.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Top Trails.
Teils natürlich, teils angelegt mit Anliegern, Tables, Sprüngen usw.
Großes Lob an unseren Guide Albrecht


----------



## Gp1 (29. August 2015)

Soo, und jetzt gehts zum first ride


----------



## Beppe (31. August 2015)

Knapp 3k hm & 15k tm in 3 Tagen.

Grüsse aus dem Paradies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gp1 (5. September 2015)

Gemeinsame Ausfahrt in Offenburg


----------



## Donnerbolzen (15. September 2015)

Grüße aus Saalbach Hinterglemm


----------



## Beppe (15. September 2015)

Die skills müsste man drauf haben. Respekt. Geiles Video.


----------



## bansaiman (16. September 2015)

Welcher USer ist dat denn?

Hat das Fast suspension Tuning in seiner Pike. Jetzt würde mich der Dämpfer dazu interessieren ;-)

Und ja, geil gefahren ist es sowieso  will das auch können


----------



## Waldfabi (16. September 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Welcher USer ist dat denn?
> 
> Hat das Fast suspension Tuning in seiner Pike. Jetzt würde mich der Dämpfer dazu interessieren ;-)
> 
> Und ja, geil gefahren ist es sowieso  will das auch können



Das ist Radde.

da ist alles Standart am Bike!
Alu WME 1027. 
Lediglich den Lenker und die Rotoren der Disc sind getauscht.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Gp1 (20. September 2015)

Cannondale Enduro Tour Saint die


----------



## Beppe (6. Oktober 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Das ist Radde



Da habt ihr wieder ein herrliches Vid geuppt. Kommt dem, wofür wir unsere WMEs so nutzen, schon deutlich näher und lässt mich von unserer Dolowoche in vegangenem September träumen. 
Am gezeigten Manual in Vollendung und der Spitzkehrentechnik feilen wir allerdings noch.


----------



## -habicht- (6. Oktober 2015)

Geiles Video! Schön gechillt aber alles sehr sauber.
Mal kein mein Bike ist so krass Video, Daumen hoch!


----------



## -habicht- (12. Oktober 2015)

WME im Bikepark Lenzerheide. Fährt und fliegt 1A!


----------



## theofil11 (2. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (2. November 2015)

Jetzt noch neue Decals für Gabel und Dämpfer bei Slikgraphics ordern dann isses perfekt.



theofil11 schrieb:


>


----------



## theofil11 (2. November 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Jetzt noch neue Decals für Gabel und Dämpfer bei Slikgraphics ordern dann isses perfekt.



Sind schon unterwegs ;-)


----------



## Donnerbolzen (2. November 2015)

@theofil11 ,
top 
Du wirst viel Spaß haben mit dem Bike!


----------



## Beppe (2. November 2015)

Endlich erwachsen 

Im Zuge des überfälligen Umbaus auf 27,5" bekam mein Bike ne neue Gabel, Laufräder, Reifen und sowie einen anderen Vorbau und optimierten Dämpferschutz.


----------



## Timbozim (3. November 2015)

Bis auf den Flaschenhalter sehr schick Beppe. Das Alu Model gefällt mir irgendwie um längen besser als das aus CF.

Welcher Ardent ist das auf dem HR (Breite, Gummimischung)? Wäre klasse wenn du nach deinen Testfahrten kurz berichten könntest wie sich die Reifenkombi im (WM)Enduro Einsatz schlägt.

Ich fahre derzeit vorne bei trocken DHF, bei nass den Shorty und hinten den DHR 2. Alle in 2,3 und in der 3C Maxx Terra Mischung. Bin begeistert, suche aber noch was für trocken am HR.


----------



## bansaiman (11. November 2015)

So mein Radel ist dann auch mal endgültig fertig. Kommt nur noch der Mcleod, der dann für alles außer lange Bikepark Urlaube herhalten muss ;-)


----------



## bansaiman (12. November 2015)

Jetzt Aber


----------



## SchrottRox (12. November 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> So mein Radel ist dann auch mal endgültig fertig...



"entgültig" ...sag ich auch immer 

Netter Farbtupfer an der Front


----------



## bansaiman (12. November 2015)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> "entgültig" ...sag ich auch immer
> 
> Netter Farbtupfer an der Front



Nein, nein, Nein....echt jetzt  hoffe ich 

Ist nur dei Frage, ob für mehrere Tage Leogang z.B. nicht eben auch noch ne 650b 180er GAbel hersollte ;-)

DAnke, ja das Grün ist fein...dabei fällt mir ein, sollte ich noch Protektion drüber machen.

Was natürlich irgendwann ansteht, ist -wenn die Felgen mal nen Schlag abbekommen- auf 650b einspeichen....oder hinten 650b bei 170mm und vorne ne 150er GAbel mit 29er :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (12. November 2015)

Nightride


----------



## Donnerbolzen (18. November 2015)

Kleines Update


----------



## CIRE. (22. November 2015)




----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. November 2015)

Heute hat es den ersten Schneematsch gesehen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. November 2015)

Bei uns muss ein Radon Nest sein


----------



## Waldfabi (24. November 2015)

WME Carbon und Radde.
Immer wieder geil.



Gruß,Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindwurm (26. November 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Kleines Update


Sag mal leckst du dein Rad sauber?
Sieht immer aus wie aus dem Laden.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. November 2015)

Nicht immer


----------



## bansaiman (27. November 2015)

theofil11 schrieb:


>



JEtzt bei einem tuning einfach noch das Fast Suspension kit für die Pike udn dann hast auch noch die Druckstufenversteller in der passenden Farbe ;-)


----------



## Waldfabi (28. November 2015)

Ab jetzt werden die Nightrides etwas bunter .






Tom


----------



## Donnerbolzen (29. November 2015)

Ups,
da ist ja noch eins


----------



## Waldfabi (30. November 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> WME Carbon und Radde.
> Immer wieder geil.
> 
> 
> ...



VIDEO DER WOCHE.
Die Radde ist schon ne coole Socke


----------



## bansaiman (30. November 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Ups,
> da ist ja noch eins




Hast eigentlich mal die Lyrik vorm Einbau gewogen und hat sie 170 oder 180mm?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. Dezember 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hast eigentlich mal die Lyrik vorm Einbau gewogen und hat sie 170 oder 180mm?


Hallo bansaiman,
die Lyrik wiegt mit Konusring ohne Steckachse bei einer Schaftlänge von 180mm :  2058 Gramm.
Es ist eine RCT3 Dual Position Air mit 180MM Federweg.
Die Gabel passt perfekt zum WME.


----------



## Timbozim (16. Dezember 2015)

Letztes WE im Deister.
1. Hatte den 50er Vorbau gegen einen 35er getauscht. Fährt sich besser!
2. Der Maxxis Shorty vorne ist im Schlamm eine Wonne 
3. Schlamm an der Trinkflasche knirscht zwischen den Zähnen 
4. Ich komme mit dem Bike immer besser zurecht, auch in der Luft.
5. Mein Dämpfer hat erneut einen Defekt. Mit offener Druckstufe gibt er nach ca. 2/3 Federweg einen tuck Federweg, drucklos frei das sich wie ein "gnubbeln" anfühlt wenn man ins letzte 1/3 federt. Habe den Dämpfer über meinen Händler erneut zu Sram geschickt.


----------



## Radde (24. Dezember 2015)

Wünsch erholsame Feiertage!

(das mtb-news videoalbum versaut grad den Ton, wird irgendwann mal nachgereicht.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. Dezember 2015)

Ganz schön rutschig heute


----------



## Beppe (26. Dezember 2015)

Das Rad hat abgelabelt echt dazu gewonnen. Sieht topp aus.



Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Ganz schön rutschig heute


----------



## Beppe (27. Dezember 2015)

@Radde 

Ist dein neuer Rahmen eloxiert? Schaut gut aus


----------



## Radde (27. Dezember 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> @Radde
> 
> Ist dein neuer Rahmen eloxiert?



Der ist lackiert. Der Kollege hier hat den gleichen und ein paar Bilder gemacht: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1889692


----------



## Beppe (4. Januar 2016)

Radde schrieb:


> Der ist lackiert. Der Kollege hier hat den gleichen und ein paar Bilder gemacht: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1889692



Nettes neues Video , aber da poppt 
bei mir gleich wieder die Frage auf, warum du eigentlich mittlerweile mit dem Alurahmen unterwegs bist.


----------



## Radde (4. Januar 2016)

da ich im sommer bevorzugt auf solchen Strecken unterwegs war haben wir gedacht, dass es vielleicht nicht unbedingt sinnvoll ist, dafür den leichten carbonrahmen zu benutzen.


----------



## SchrottRox (5. Januar 2016)

Radde schrieb:


> da ich im sommer bevorzugt auf solchen Strecken unterwegs war haben wir gedacht, dass es vielleicht nicht unbedingt sinnvoll ist, dafür den leichten carbonrahmen zu benutzen.



Schön mal zu sehen wie die "La Nuts" richtig gefahren wird . Ich würde das Gap weglassen, über das Steinfeld schieben und vermutlich vier mal (mindestens) länger für die gesamte Strecke brauchen. Aber dafür kann ich den Carbonrahmen plus Leichtbauparts nehmen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. Januar 2016)

@SchrottRox,
das sehe ich auf mich bezogen genauso
Radde kann halt Rad fahren


----------



## bansaiman (5. Januar 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Schön mal zu sehen wie die "La Nuts" richtig gefahren wird . Ich würde das Gap weglassen, über das Steinfeld schieben und vermutlich vier mal (mindestens) länger für die gesamte Strecke brauchen. Aber dafür kann ich den Carbonrahmen plus Leichtbauparts nehmen




Da bin ich ja froh,mich für den Alu als 1 für alles entschieden zu haben : )
Dieses Jahr wollen 3 Monate saalbach und leogang überstanden werden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (5. Januar 2016)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Letztes WE im Deister.
> 1. Hatte den 50er Vorbau gegen einen 35er getauscht. Fährt sich besser!
> 2. Der Maxxis Shorty vorne ist im Schlamm eine Wonne
> 3. Schlamm an der Trinkflasche knirscht zwischen den Zähnen
> ...




Hol dir nen mcleod und Ruhe ist ;-)


----------



## SchrottRox (5. Januar 2016)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hol dir nen mcleod und Ruhe ist ;-)



Wer bietet die Teile eigentlich an? Bei den "gängigen" Shop´s in Deutschland scheinen die Teile in 216x63 vergriffen zu sein...


----------



## Radde (5. Januar 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Aber dafür kann ich den Carbonrahmen plus Leichtbauparts nehmen



ja hat alles so seine vor und nachteile  und ne Laufrad-flatrate bietet irgendwie noch keiner an


----------



## SchrottRox (5. Januar 2016)

Radde schrieb:


> ja hat alles so seine vor und nachteile  und ne Laufrad-flatrate bietet irgendwie noch keiner an


Bei deinem Einsatz hätte das gewisse Vorteile


----------



## bansaiman (6. Januar 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Wer bietet die Teile eigentlich an? Bei den "gängigen" Shop´s in Deutschland scheinen die Teile in 216x63 vergriffen zu sein...



Ende Januar kriegt Mountainbikes.net welche rein,u.a.meinen.kannst ja fragen,ob nich was frei ist ;-)


----------



## theofil11 (12. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindwurm (12. Januar 2016)

Schöner Aufbau.


----------



## bansaiman (12. Januar 2016)

theofil11 schrieb:


>



Und wie ist der Unterschied nach dem FAST Tuning?


----------



## theofil11 (13. Januar 2016)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Und wie ist der Unterschied nach dem FAST Tuning?



*Der Knopf ist nun pink.*


----------



## bansaiman (13. Januar 2016)

theofil11 schrieb:


> *Der Knopf ist nun pink.*




Alter, willst Du sagen,du merkst keinen Unterschied bei der dämpfung im geballer oder steilen Stücken? ;-)

Oder hast nur den Knopf gekauft?


----------



## theofil11 (14. Januar 2016)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Alter, willst Du sagen,du merkst keinen Unterschied bei der dämpfung im geballer oder steilen Stücken? ;-)
> 
> Oder hast nur den Knopf gekauft?



*
So isses. Aber pssssst!*


----------



## Donnerbolzen (17. Januar 2016)

Tour am Donnersberg
-3 Grad


----------



## Korbiniandirt (10. Februar 2016)

Mein neues Conway wme Alu teamrad  Hammer Rad !!!


----------



## bansaiman (10. Februar 2016)

Korbiniandirt schrieb:


> Mein neues Conway wme Alu teamrad  Hammer Rad !!!



Ja,wie findest Dus im Vergleich mit welchem Gaul den du vorher hattest ? :~)


----------



## Korbiniandirt (10. Februar 2016)

Dachte sie sind relativ ähnlich, aber heute bin ich die erste Runde gedreht und muss sagen der Hinterbau arbeitet um weiten besser, sowie besserer kurvendruck, dadurch das es relativ flach vorne ist... 
Also im
Vergleich gefällt mir das wme besser !


----------



## bansaiman (10. Februar 2016)

Korbiniandirt schrieb:


> Dachte sie sind relativ ähnlich, aber heute bin ich die erste Runde gedreht und muss sagen der Hinterbau arbeitet um weiten besser, sowie besserer kurvendruck, dadurch das es relativ flach vorne ist...
> Also im
> Vergleich gefällt mir das wme besser !




? äh, und was war es davor für eins? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbiniandirt (10. Februar 2016)

Dachte du hast in meinem Profil gestöbert  das Tyee 2016


----------



## Beppe (10. Februar 2016)

Korbiniandirt schrieb:


> Dachte du hast in meinem Profil gestöbert  das Tyee 2016



Kannst Du das noch ein wenig ausführen? Ein Kumpel hat das Tyee in der engeren Kaufauswahl, war vergangenes Jahr jedoch auch schon mal an einem WME dran....


----------



## Beppe (10. Februar 2016)

Der Hinterbau vom Tyee erinnert mich optisch immer an mein olles Fritz und der hat gar nicht funtioniert.


----------



## bansaiman (11. Februar 2016)

Korbiniandirt schrieb:


> Dachte du hast in meinem Profil gestöbert  das Tyee 2016



Nee,hatte ich nicht  aber danke für die Info...das heißt dann aber schon was.denn der hinterBau des Tyee 2015 hat schon sehr gut gearbeitet.wobei ich auch nen vipr drin hatte.aber die dampferbegrenzung,  es passte wegen der Hebel nicht mal ein kleiner mcleod rein,wenn man die nicht bearbeitet hat, ging es mir mega aufn sack.wäre das Problem nicht,hätte ich's behalten.und den topaz gab es da noch lange nicht.


----------



## Beppe (11. Februar 2016)

@Stemminator:

Über die Wintersaison bekam mein Bike ja einen Umbau auf 27,5" spendiert und im Zuge dessen auch nen neuen Lenker und Vorbau. Irgendwie war mir das Endergebnis dann zu langweilig und so musste etwas Farbe ans bike. 

Stütze ist ne neue geordert und vor Finale im Mai kommt noch ein Slaughter DH aufs Hinterrrad.

(Bilder sind unbearbeitet out of the cam)
*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. Februar 2016)

@Beppe,


Das sind meine Farbtupfer für 2016


----------



## Waldfabi (11. Februar 2016)

@ Beppe:
Radde Style 2.0

I Like !


----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. Februar 2016)

@Waldfabi,
wenn Beppe jetzt auch so fährt wie Radde,
dann lackiere ich mein WME um.
Oder reicht nur der gelbe Lenker


----------



## Korbiniandirt (11. Februar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Kannst Du das noch ein wenig ausführen? Ein Kumpel hat das Tyee in der engeren Kaufauswahl, war vergangenes Jahr jedoch auch schon mal an einem WME dran....



Mh, also bin das conway heute zum 2. mal gefahren  war echt wieder positiv überrascht, es klettert schon deutlich besser als mein altes, und wippt bergauf etwas weniger, nach meinen erkentnissen.
Bergab schluckt es besser da ich das gefühl hab mehr mit dem rad verbunden zu sein und den dämpfer eher unter mir habe, beim pp hatte ich den dämpfer eher im Rücken, was mir nicht so gut gefahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (11. Februar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Kannst Du das noch ein wenig ausführen? Ein Kumpel hat das Tyee in der engeren Kaufauswahl, war vergangenes Jahr jedoch auch schon mal an einem WME dran....



Also schon jute Auswahl.was steht denn noch an? Wenn die Finanzen bis 1600 Reichen,soll er sich noch das transition patrol und das Last Coal anschauen. Oder wer sich nicht zwischen Trail und enduro entscheiden kann,das Nox Edt.
Aber das WME ist definitiv topp


----------



## Donnerbolzen (13. Februar 2016)

War heute eine schöne Tour mit den Carverboys


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (14. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (14. Februar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> @Stemminator:
> 
> Über die Wintersaison bekam mein Bike ja einen Umbau auf 27,5" spendiert und im Zuge dessen auch nen neuen Lenker und Vorbau. Irgendwie war mir das Endergebnis dann zu langweilig und so musste etwas Farbe ans bike.
> 
> ...


 

Ich hätte noch einen gebrauchten Vorbau, NS Quantum Jungle im Angebot 

http://www.bike24.de/i/p/7/2/85127_00_d.jpg


----------



## bansaiman (14. Februar 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> War heute eine schöne Tour mit den CarverboysAnhang anzeigen 462719




Zufälig an der Untermosel gegenüber von Loef an der Kapelle?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. Februar 2016)

@bansaiman,
nein.
Oberhalb von Bad Münster bzw. 
Bad Kreuznach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (15. Februar 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @bansaiman,
> nein.
> Oberhalb von Bad Münster bzw.
> Bad Kreuznach.



Kann man sich da im Frühling mal an euch ranhängen für Ne Tour?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (15. Februar 2016)

@bansaiman,
jederzeit


----------



## -habicht- (15. Februar 2016)

Korbiniandirt schrieb:


> Mh, also bin das conway heute zum 2. mal gefahren  war echt wieder positiv überrascht, es klettert schon deutlich besser als mein altes, und wippt bergauf etwas weniger, nach meinen erkentnissen.
> Bergab schluckt es besser da ich das gefühl hab mehr mit dem rad verbunden zu sein und den dämpfer eher unter mir habe, beim pp hatte ich den dämpfer eher im Rücken, was mir nicht so gut gefahl



Dachte es geht nach dem Wechsel vom Tyee zum WME nur mir so , aber schön bestätigt es mir jemand der ziemlich stark fährt


----------



## Gp1 (15. Februar 2016)

Ganz schön viele hier, die vom Tyee kommen. Ich bin vorher auch das Tyee gefahren und finde das Conway durch die kürzeren Kettenstreben vom Handling her deutlich agiler, Seitenwechsel erfolgen leichter und um enge Ecken geht's einfach besser rum. Außerdem bietet der Hinterbau deutlich mehr Reserven. Wiege 86kg und fahre ein straffes Fahrwerk. Beim Tyee war ich hier ständig in Richtung Maximaldruck des Dämpfers >240Psi unterwegs. Das Conway fahre ich mir max. 175 Psi was somit auch für schwerere Fahrer die bessere Wahl sein sollte


----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. März 2016)

Noch mal schnell vor dem nächsten Regen auf den Hometrails gewesen


----------



## BertRaccoon (14. März 2016)

Nach eurer Größenberatung ist es eine 44 geworden, was auch richtig war. Nun habe ich die ersten 100km runter und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## migges (17. März 2016)

@*Beppe*
Schönes  WME hast du da Aufgebautsieht gut aus.
Kannst du mal ein vergleich zum VSX ziehen?mich würde mal interesieren welches Bike kann was Besser oder gleichgut.
Sind ja recht Ähnliche Rahmen,und du hast ja beide schon Gefahren bzw.Fährst ja noch.


----------



## Stemminator (23. März 2016)

Hallo, 
hat bitte rein zufällig wer die Einbaubreite der Buchsen und den Schrauben/ Bolzendurchnesser zur Hand? Wollte schon mal bei Huber bestellen,  bis ich mein WME vom beschichten zurück erhalte.


----------



## bansaiman (23. März 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat bitte rein zufällig wer die Einbaubreite der Buchsen und den Schrauben/ Bolzendurchnesser zur Hand? Wollte schon mal bei Huber bestellen,  bis ich mein WME vom beschichten zurück erhalte.



Spar dir hubers. Nimm die fox  bzw von dvo gibt's die in günstiger.dje 5 teiligen mit den steckbaren gleitlagern. Sind super im ansprechverhalten Und günstiger. 

Maße: 

22,2*8 mm oben und unten


----------



## Beppe (23. März 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat bitte rein zufällig wer die Einbaubreite der Buchsen und den Schrauben/ Bolzendurchnesser zur Hand? Wollte schon mal bei Huber bestellen,  bis ich mein WME vom beschichten zurück erhalte.



Siehe Beitrag von Tom



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/conw...bau-u-tuningfaden.743762/page-8#post-13016427


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (23. März 2016)

Schau ich mir mal an,  danke für die Hilfe!  Wollte eigentlich in einen anderen Thread gepostet haben, sry für das OffTopic


----------



## Stemminator (24. März 2016)

Preview!


----------



## bansaiman (24. März 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Preview!



Oh,das sieht pornös aus.
1.welche Farbe?
2.welche lackierungsart? 
3.und wo für welchen Preis?

Macht Appetit


----------



## Stemminator (24. März 2016)

.


----------



## SchrottRox (24. März 2016)

Letzte Woche konnte ich mein WME ausgibig testen! Es wurde ja gottseidank gerade noch rechtzeitig fertig 

Ergebnis: Ich habe den perfekten Begleiter für die kommenden Unternehmungen gefunden! Leicht für Tragepassagen, robust genug für´s grobe Geläuf, Geotechnisch gut zum Bergauffahren. Einzig aufgefallener "Mangel" ist vielleicht die tiefe Position vom Tretlager. Noch nie habe ich so viele Pedalaufsetzer erlebt...















Geändert für den Urlaub wurden der Sattel (etwas Farbe ) und die Griffe (griffiger). Gewicht ist somit auf 11,5 Kilo gestiegen.

Ein Film wird folgen...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. März 2016)

@SchrottRox,
tiefes Tretlager ?
Ich habe bei meinem 352mm gemessen.


----------



## Beppe (24. März 2016)

Kanarische Inseln?




SchrottRox schrieb:


> Letzte Woche konnte ich mein WME ausgibig testen! Es wurde ja gottseidank gerade noch rechtzeitig fertig
> 
> Ergebnis: Ich habe den perfekten Begleiter für die kommenden Unternehmungen gefunden! Leicht für Tragepassagen, robust genug für´s grobe Geläuf, Geotechnisch gut zum Bergauffahren. Einzig aufgefallener "Mangel" ist vielleicht die tiefe Position vom Tretlager. Noch nie habe ich so viele Pedalaufsetzer erlebt...
> 
> ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. März 2016)

Ihr seid mir hier eine, dem Lesen nach, sympathische Truppe.
Bei mir wird es zwar kein WME, aber wenn wer mal Böcke auf eine Runde hätte, bitte gern. Meine PLZ 53773.
Grüße!


----------



## SchrottRox (24. März 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Kanarische Inseln?


Ja, La Palma - Hammertrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (24. März 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @SchrottRox,
> tiefes Tretlager ?
> Ich habe bei meinem 352mm gemessen.



Ich habe nur 335 mm, dann noch die 175 mm Pedale, dazu ein bisschen einfedern und noch ein Stein - schon scheppert´s...
Kannst Du vielleicht noch mal nachmessen, würde mich interessieren


----------



## Beppe (25. März 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir hier eine, dem Lesen nach, sympathische Truppe.
> Bei mir wird es zwar kein WME, aber wenn wer mal Böcke auf eine Runde hätte, bitte gern. Meine PLZ 53773.
> Grüße!




Hattest Du Dir nicht ein Codeine aufgebaut?
Aber auch ohne Wme oder Codeine, immer doch. Snooze und ich sind aus dem Kölner Westen.


----------



## bansaiman (25. März 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir hier eine, dem Lesen nach, sympathische Truppe.
> Bei mir wird es zwar kein WME, aber wenn wer mal Böcke auf eine Runde hätte, bitte gern. Meine PLZ 53773.
> Grüße!



Fahre Sonntag aus Leverkusen über Hennef ;-) nach beerfelden zu nem fahrtechnik Lehrgang.einer passt noch ins Auto.wird höchstens marginal tröpfeln.
Und wenn derjenige keine Lust auf den lehrgang hat,fahren wir halt nach dem 3 stündigen Kurs den Rest des tages zusammen.

Außerdem kann ich dir anbieten dich am nächsten wochenende 1 Tag mit nach windeck an der Sieg zu nehmen.da gibt's nen trail wie stromberg allerdings teils etwas steiler.umsonst,teils Natur,teils gebaut und von den förstern geduldet über 250 hm. Der iSt echt klasse.

Also wenn jemand auf diesen Sonntag oder nächstes WE Lust hat,sagt bescheid ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. März 2016)

Danke, danke.
Über Ostern habe ich nur morgen, Samstag, Zeit. Ich würde mich dann nach Ostern bei euch melden. 
Bis dahin, wünsche frohes Eier- und Trail-suchenfinden&geniessen!


----------



## bansaiman (25. März 2016)

Mach das.dann fahren wir schön den stromberg Sieg trail ballern.


----------



## Beppe (26. März 2016)

Bin gerade noch auf Malle und erst nach Ostern wieder am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (26. März 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Bin gerade noch auf Malle und erst nach Ostern wieder am Start.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 476434



Oh,heiler trail.gibt's da viel von der Sorte sowie gute aufführten per Rad und auch shuttle unternehmen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Bin gerade noch auf Malle und erst nach Ostern wieder am Start.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 476434


Hohoho....schaut aus, als wärest du der Con Way Rey


----------



## SchrottRox (26. März 2016)

Heute ist auch bei uns endlich mal geniales Radelwetter


----------



## Beppe (26. März 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hohoho....schaut aus, als wärest du der Con Way Rey


Hey das ist nurn popeliges Canyon Spectral Leihbike. 

Das arme Ding musste diese Woche ganz schön einstecken.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2016)

Papperlapap, du hast deinen Spitznamen jetzt weg.


----------



## Beppe (2. April 2016)

Nideggen. Lief!


----------



## Stemminator (2. April 2016)

Geile Heckansicht! Tour oder im Park?


----------



## Beppe (2. April 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Geile Heckansicht! Tour oder im Park?


Schöne, tw technische Tour.


----------



## SchrottRox (3. April 2016)

Das Radel war nie überfordert - der Fahrer schon ein paar Mal


----------



## Beppe (3. April 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Das Radel war nie überfordert - der Fahrer schon ein paar Mal



Klasse Video mit toller, passender Musik unterlegt. Da kommt Stimmung auf.  Habt ihr die HM selbst erradelt oder gibts da die Möglichkeit, sich shutteln zu lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (3. April 2016)

TOP! Da auch hin wollen.


----------



## SchrottRox (3. April 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Klasse Video mit toller, passender Musik unterlegt. Da kommt Stimmung auf.  Habt ihr die HM selbst erradelt oder gibts da die Möglichkeit, sich shutteln zu lassen?



Danke!
Zwei Mal sind wir gestrampelt (aber nicht ganz hoch) und ansonsten geshuttelt. Geht ganz unkompliziert mit dem Taxi, wenn man nur zu Zweit ist, ansonsten gibt es einige Shuttleunternehmen dort. Alles unkompliziert, man muss nur auf die verbotenen Naturreservate achten. Da herrscht /zu Recht) striktes Bikeverbot.
Ansonsten - meine volle Empfehlung! Absolutes Enduroparadies!!


----------



## Stemminator (3. April 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Schöne, tw technische Tour.



Komme ja aus der Gegend.   
Diesen Monat sollte ich mein WME mal endlich fertig bekommen. Hoffe das ich dann mal ein paar WME`ler hier aus dem Forum kennen lerne.   


Super Video SchrottRox!


----------



## bansaiman (4. April 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Komme ja aus der Gegend.
> Diesen Monat sollte ich mein WME mal endlich fertig bekommen. Hoffe das ich dann mal ein paar WME`ler hier aus dem Forum kennen lerne.
> 
> 
> Super Video SchrottRox!



Nideggen soll's ja schöne trails geben.
Vllt freitag,Samstag oder Montag Zeit?


----------



## Beppe (5. April 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Komme ja aus der Gegend.
> .......



Jau, meld Dich bei Vollzug 
Wir sind wohl Samstag wieder vor Ort.

Grüße


----------



## bansaiman (5. April 2016)

Werde Samstag wohl im bikepark hürtgenwald sein ;-)


----------



## Stemminator (5. April 2016)

Ja cool,  vielleicht komme ich mal Zivil vorbei.  

Letztes Jahr hat es mich Brutalst auf der schwarzen DH zerlegt...!


----------



## Beppe (5. April 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Ja cool,  vielleicht komme ich mal Zivil vorbei.
> 
> Letztes Jahr hat es mich Brutalst auf der schwarzen DH zerlegt...!



Den Hergang des ersten fails kann ich nicht erkennen, den 2. dafür deutlich.


----------



## bansaiman (6. April 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Ja cool,  vielleicht komme ich mal Zivil vorbei.
> 
> Letztes Jahr hat es mich Brutalst auf der schwarzen DH zerlegt...!



Schau ich mir später zu Haus an.hoffe,alles ist heil geblieben.komm mit WME: -)
Freu mich schon richtig auf den Park und paar andere WME s zu sehen wäre ja auch nicht verkehrt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gp1 (8. April 2016)

Neuer Lrs, gx Kassette gegen X01 getauscht, Tubeless aufgebaut und reifen gegen Maxxis ausgetauscht. 1050Gr gespart. Laufräder wiegen jetzt mit allem 4007Gr


----------



## bansaiman (13. April 2016)

Dh Hürtgenwald




...das nächste Mal ist der Roadgap dran.


----------



## Stemminator (13. April 2016)

Links,  rechts oder beide?


----------



## bansaiman (14. April 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Links,  rechts oder beide?



Rechts..,und wenn der Links nicht abartig größer ist
Auch den


----------



## C.Hill (16. April 2016)

Meins ist dann auch so gut wie fertig. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch aber im Großen und Ganzen bin ich erst mal sehr zufrieden. Ca. 11,8kg.


----------



## bansaiman (16. April 2016)

Eigenständige Optik würde ich sagen: )
Das ist nicht das Standard rot am mattoc Fassung,sondern individuell lackiert, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.Hill (17. April 2016)

Nein ist nicht lackiert, kommt auf dem Bild nur falsch rüber.  Ganz schwarz gibt's ja schon


----------



## Donnerbolzen (17. April 2016)

@SchrottRox,
habe die Tretlagerhöhe nochmals nachgemessen.
Liegt bei genau 352mm.


----------



## SchrottRox (17. April 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @SchrottRox,
> habe die Tretlagerhöhe nochmals nachgemessen.
> Liegt bei genau 350mm.



Schon seltsam. Habe auch gerade noch mal nachgemessen, Radel absolut lotrecht hingestellt, Federelemente ganz ausgefahren, aber mehr als 340 mm werden es nicht. Du hast doch auch eine Pike drin?


----------



## Waldfabi (17. April 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Schon seltsam. Habe auch gerade noch mal nachgemessen, Radel absolut lotrecht hingestellt, Federelemente ganz ausgefahren, aber mehr als 340 mm werden es nicht. Du hast doch auch eine Pike drin?



Was ist denn genau verbaut?
Dämpferlänge 216mm ?
Gabel mit 160mm ?
27,5" Laufradsatz mit 60-584 Reifen?

Irgendwo muss der Wurm ja stecken.....


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Donnerbolzen (17. April 2016)

@SchrottRox,
ich habe die Lyrik 180 DPA verbaut.
Dadurch kommt das Tretlager ca.
5mm höher.


----------



## SchrottRox (17. April 2016)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Was ist denn genau verbaut?
> Dämpferlänge 216mm ?
> Gabel mit 160mm ?
> 27,5" Laufradsatz mit 60-584 Reifen?
> ...



...keine Ahnung wo 
Dämpferlänge und Gabel nachgemessen - exact 216 mm und 160 mm
Laufräder auch die 27,5er - Luftdruck momentan eher zuviel 

Es wird nicht mehr  - im Prinzip isses ja auch ok, mein Slayer und das Alti von Rocky hatte auch nicht mehr, vielleicht muss ich nur mal den Sag (ca. 25% im Moment) reduzieren, damit es wenigstens im Fahrbetrieb nicht so häufig aufsetzt. Aber ich stehe halt auf Sofa-Fahrwerk...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. April 2016)

Der Frühling kommt


----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. April 2016)

Heute kam der Schnee zurück


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. April 2016)




----------



## Beppe (6. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (6. Mai 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 490787



Sieht nach Finale aus...zumindest der Pickup könnte vom Bruder des Campingplatzes Thaiti sein...

EDIT: Oh, doch nicht - hat andere Rücklichter


----------



## Beppe (7. Mai 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Sieht nach Finale aus...zumindest der Pickup könnte vom Bruder des Campingplatzes Thaiti sein...
> 
> EDIT: Oh, doch nicht - hat andere Rücklichter



Ist Finale, aber eins der Fahrzeuge vom Finale Ligure Freeride Team.


----------



## Timbozim (7. Mai 2016)

Gruß aus dem Harz!


----------



## BertRaccoon (7. Mai 2016)

Schöne Bilder wo ist das im Harz.


----------



## Beppe (7. Mai 2016)

3. Tag, insg. knapp 12000Tiefenmeter, das WME rennt wie der Teufel, leider gibts überhaupt keine Bilder von unterwegs.


----------



## Beppe (8. Mai 2016)

Kleine Fotosession auf den letzten 20 offroad Metern (kein Scherz) unserer allerletzten Abfahrt nach fast 16000 Tiefenmeter in 4 Tagen.


----------



## BertRaccoon (10. Mai 2016)

Heute im Harz unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## -habicht- (23. Mai 2016)

Durfte gestern auch wieder mal Raus


----------



## Stemminator (29. Mai 2016)

Habe ich auf der Fb Seite der E1 gefunden, vielleicht erkennt sich ja wer wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (29. Mai 2016)

Servus, das ist unser Teamfahrer Martin Otto, hier im forum als @Zonenkind unterwegs.


----------



## Stemminator (1. Juni 2016)

Stimmt, den hatte in in Wibe kurz kennen gelernt. Wie ist es gelaufen?


----------



## Korbiniandirt (5. Juni 2016)

Das WME rennt


----------



## Stemminator (19. Juni 2016)

Sooo es steht mal endlich auf zwei Rädern, war ja schon mehr als überfällig.  Trigger, Sattel usw.  müssen  noch ausgerichtet,  Fett und ölflecken entfernt werden.  Die Tele-Stütze folgt dann im Laufe der Woche... Dann gibt es auch bessere Bilder.


----------



## Timbozim (19. Juni 2016)

Sehr schön Stemminator! Farbiger Lack steht ihm gut dem WME, bin auch am überlegen Meins in einem dunklen Wintermonat in ein quitschiges Gelb zu verwandeln.

Anbei der used look von meinem Bike letztes WE am Rabenberg.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. Juni 2016)




----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. Juni 2016)




----------



## Stemminator (26. Juni 2016)

Nun hat es die erste Ausfahrt hinter sich!


----------



## WilliamWaltson (27. Juni 2016)

Mein selbst aufgebautes Wme nach ein paar keinen Ausfahrten nun optimal eingestellt!
Jetzt hat es noch ein passendes Gabeldekor bekommen und eigentlich steht nichts mehr im Weg...ABER der Dämpfer hat im Rahmen leichtes Spiel, besser gesagt die Halterungsschraube in der Buchse. Hat irgendjemand schon mal so ein Problem gehabt?


----------



## C.Hill (27. Juni 2016)

Wills180 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 506638 Mein selbst aufgebautes Wme nach ein paar keinen Ausfahrten nun optimal eingestellt!
> Jetzt hat es noch ein passendes Gabeldekor bekommen und eigentlich steht nichts mehr im Weg...ABER der Dämpfer hat im Rahmen leichtes Spiel, besser gesagt die Halterungsschraube in der Buchse. Hat irgendjemand schon mal so ein Problem gehabt?


Da wohnt wohl einer im REVERSE county 

Meinst du die untere Schraube an der Kettenstrebe? Falls ja, da müssen Unterlagscheiben unter den Kopf, sonst ist sie zu lang. Da du ohne Umwerfer fährst, fehlt die Dualplate, deren Dicke muss durch Unterlegscheiben ersetzt werden.


----------



## Beppe (27. Juni 2016)

Wills180 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 506638 Mein selbst aufgebautes Wme nach ein paar keinen Ausfahrten nun optimal eingestellt!
> Jetzt hat es noch ein passendes Gabeldekor bekommen und eigentlich steht nichts mehr im Weg...ABER der Dämpfer hat im Rahmen leichtes Spiel, besser gesagt die Halterungsschraube in der Buchse. Hat irgendjemand schon mal so ein Problem gehabt?





Zum Lieferumfang vom Rahmen gehört auch der HR Fender.
Originaler Kettenstrebenschutz ist dran?

Farben gefallen


----------



## Stemminator (2. Juli 2016)

Grüße aus Wildschönau!


----------



## Stemminator (4. Juli 2016)

...


----------



## WilliamWaltson (4. Juli 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Da wohnt wohl einer im REVERSE county
> 
> Meinst du die untere Schraube an der Kettenstrebe? Falls ja, da müssen Unterlagscheiben unter den Kopf, sonst ist sie zu lang. Da du ohne Umwerfer fährst, fehlt die Dualplate, deren Dicke muss durch Unterlegscheiben ersetzt werden.



Jaa, also es hat sich nun herausgestellt, dass die untere Halterungsschraube minimal, vom Durchmesser, zu schmal ist für meine Distanzhülsen war und deswegen hatte es etwas Spiel...Ich habe mir jetzt die Schraube für die obere Halterung nachgekauft und jetzt passt es!

Hinten habe ich den original Fender gegen die Mudguard getauscht, da diese hier noch um einiges größer ist und so mit meinen Hinter und den Dämpfer größtenteils vorm Schlamm bewahrt!


----------



## Beppe (11. Juli 2016)

Hab heute nach langer Pause mal wieder mein WME artgerecht bewegt. Passo Stelvio von Trafoi aus, Tibettrail, 7Brunnentrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gp1 (11. Juli 2016)

Ich war die letzte Woche bei der Megavalanche


----------



## Deleted387192 (12. Juli 2016)




----------



## Stemminator (24. Juli 2016)

Erstmal abchecken...


----------



## Deleted387192 (29. Juli 2016)

Jetzt sind es schon 2


----------



## Beppe (30. Juli 2016)

Gruß aus Reschen


----------



## Deleted387192 (31. Juli 2016)

So feddich...


----------



## Stemminator (2. August 2016)

Hürtgenwald war nass,  dreckig und rutschig -  geil! So ging es nach der Letzten Abfahrt auch gleich ins nächst gelegene Krankenhaus... Mein Freund war gestürzt und hat sich das Schlüsselbein  gebrochen, der OP Termin ist für morgen angesetzt.


----------



## *Souly* (3. August 2016)

Hab grad ein Bild von unseren WME Jungs (die drei in Blau  ) in Schöneck entdeckt.


----------



## BertRaccoon (5. August 2016)

Ich bin gerade in Hinterglemm, die Bilder entstanden auf dem Hacklberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (4. September 2016)

Auf immerhin 2800 hm durfte das WME letzte Woche...
...fehlten "nur" noch 2000 hm bis zum Gipfel des Mont Blanc


----------



## Stemminator (4. September 2016)

Enduro One Dünsberg 
Leider nur mit Copyright,  der Fotograf Antwortet nicht.  :-/


----------



## Beppe (5. September 2016)




----------



## SchrottRox (5. September 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 525966


Wo ist das? Italien/Dolos?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (5. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

zwei Fragen:
1. Kann mir jemand sagen, ab wann das WME 29 verfügbar ist?
2. Kann mir jemand einen kompetenten Händler nennen mit dem man auch "etwas" verhandeln kann ;-) gerne per PN

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Donnerbolzen (6. September 2016)

Heimat!

Aber ich höre Saalbach Hinterglemm rufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (6. September 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Wo ist das? Italien/Dolos?


Jau


----------



## Stemminator (11. September 2016)




----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. September 2016)

Nur bergab fahren ist auch anstrengend


----------



## Donnerbolzen (13. September 2016)




----------



## Donnerbolzen (13. September 2016)

Saalbach Hinterglemm macht Spaß.
Morgen geht es auf den Bergstadel Trail


----------



## *Souly* (13. September 2016)

Etwas 29" Proto race action von Bad Endbach.


----------



## Stemminator (13. September 2016)

Hier gibt es noch mehrere Tausend Bilder von den Gesamten  Enduro One Rennen  zu bestaunen.  Schaut mal rein,  es waren ja einige WME's unterwegs!  

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ra3ikxu4qfqcp0z/AABkpCs9BK7GDtkSrLBcXm36a?dl=0



> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Bestellung funktioniert wie folgt:
> 
> ...


----------



## 1cube (17. September 2016)

*ich haben fertig*


----------



## CIRE. (18. September 2016)

Bikepark Planai, Schladming


----------



## Haudegen_ (19. September 2016)

So, ich geb dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu!
Und ja, die Farbe war Absicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (26. September 2016)




----------



## SchrottRox (16. Oktober 2016)

Kleine Runde bei herrlichstem Herbstwetter gedreht:


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Oktober 2016)

Dito


----------



## Stemminator (31. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. November 2016)

WME Carbon Fan-Club on Tour


----------



## lockenschulli (3. November 2016)

Anbei ein paar kleine Impressionen vom WME im Renneinsatz im Dunkelwald...


----------



## Timbozim (29. November 2016)

Letztes WE im Harz


----------



## CIRE. (14. Januar 2017)

Snow-Time


----------



## N-DURO (18. Januar 2017)

Sommerurlaub 2016 im Pfälzer Wald mit 2x WME 727 2016.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (20. Januar 2017)

Ge


N-DURO schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 566108
> Sommerurlaub 2016 im Pfälzer Wald mit 2x WME 727 2016.


genau vor meiner Haustüre.... 
Nur ein paar Meter vom WME-Office entfernt.

Wenn ihr das nächste mal da seid: melden.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## N-DURO (20. Januar 2017)

[QUOTE="Waldfabi, post: 14306526, member: 167508"
Wenn ihr das nächste mal da seid: melden.
[/QUOTE]

Das machen wir gerne! Dieses Jahr wird es bestimmt wieder einmal in den Pfälzer Wald gehen.


----------



## anti89 (11. März 2017)

Möchte euch meins nicht vorenthalten


----------



## SchrottRox (12. März 2017)

Heute mal wieder eine schöne Runde in meiner Gegend gedreht. Allerdings sind 51 km und 1200 hm für meinen Trainingsstand etwas happig gewesen  Na ja, und die Reifen sind auch Mist bei Modder...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (12. März 2017)

Es wird langsam Frühling


----------



## Timbozim (20. Mai 2017)

Immer noch top zufrieden mit dem Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (31. Mai 2017)




----------



## N-DURO (31. Mai 2017)

Mein WME hat es mal wieder bis auf den höchsten Berg NRW´s geschafft.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (17. Juni 2017)

We love WME


----------



## SchrottRox (18. Juni 2017)

...meins durfte bei deeem Wetter ein bissl im Bach pflantschen


----------



## anti89 (18. Juni 2017)




----------



## N-DURO (22. Juni 2017)

Auf einer kleinen Brücke über der Partnach auf dem Weg zur Reintalangerhütte (1370m ü. NN)


----------



## Oibaf (21. Juli 2017)

Ich gesell mich ma dazu...Foto ist Entstanden in Lambrecht... Wildsaukopf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wbs_70 (24. Juli 2017)

(Pic by: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected])

seit Kurzem auch im Club der WMEs,
taugt ganz gut die Kiste


----------



## Beppe (25. Juli 2017)

Ein paar Bewegtbilder vom letzten WE am Reschensee. Da es jede Nacht geschüttet hatte und auch tagsüber ein paar Schauer runterkamen, waren die Trails tw recht rutschig... Spaßig wars trotzdem.


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juli 2017)

Reschensee, geilo Strecke! 
Welche Möglichkeiten außer eigener Kraft gibt es dort für den uphill?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (26. Juli 2017)

Seilbahn!


----------



## Oibaf (26. Juli 2017)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## Tobsn (4. August 2017)

Wallis, mehr Tour als Enduro, aber jede Menge Trails und Spaß.
300km, 10.000 hm runter und 15.000 hm hoch. 
Einziges Problem, das Plus passt nicht oder nur schwer in die Fahrradhalter von Postbus und Bahn.


----------



## Beppe (17. August 2017)

Und wieder ein Traumtag in Finale.

Manonna della guardia Steingarten, geilgeilgeil.


----------



## Tobsn (3. September 2017)

Eigentlich regnet es im Pfälzerwald nie.
Nicht mal, wenn Regen angekündigt ist.
Heute war bestes Wetter angekündigt.
Wir haben die eine Regenwolke gefunden.
Die hat es aber nur interessanter gemacht.


----------



## Beppe (4. September 2017)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Eigentlich regnet es im Pfälzerwald nie.
> Nicht mal, wenn Regen angekündigt ist.
> Heute war bestes Wetter angekündigt.
> Wir haben die eine Regenwolke gefunden.
> Die hat es aber nur interessanter gemacht.



Heiliger Santa, schaut auf den ersten Blick aus wie ein....


----------



## Tobsn (4. September 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Heiliger Santa, schaut auf den ersten Blick aus wie ein....



Ja. Für den perfekten Santa auftritt müssten noch die gelben Decals an die Gabel.
Die sind an unserem Radl leider untergegangen und Conway konnte sie bis jetzt nicht nachreichen.


----------



## Waldfabi (4. September 2017)

Ja. Für den perfekten Santa auftritt müssten noch die gelben Decals an die Gabel.
Die sind an unserem Radl leider untergegangen und Conway konnte sie bis jetzt nicht nachreichen. [/QUOTE]


I´ll do my very best 

Freut mich echt, dass euch das Bike so Spaß macht.


Tom


----------



## Tobsn (4. September 2017)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> I´ll do my very best



Dann musst noch für Bild des Tages abstimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (4. September 2017)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ja. Für den perfekten Santa auftritt müssten noch die gelben Decals an die Gabel.
> Die sind an unserem Radl leider untergegangen und Conway konnte sie bis jetzt nicht nachreichen.



Decals bekommst du bei slik, einfach für ein entsprechendes Santa ordern... passt dann schon


----------



## Tobsn (5. September 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Decals bekommst du bei slik, einfach für ein entsprechendes Santa ordern... passt dann schon



Ich setze da auf @Waldfabi.


----------



## Waldfabi (5. September 2017)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dann musst noch für Bild des Tages abstimmen.



Hab ich als allererstes gemacht


----------



## Beppe (6. September 2017)

https://www.google.de/search?client...s-img..1.0.0.FafiK7dFMew#imgrc=nxJJFd9gV89fqM:


----------



## 9bikerider9 (7. September 2017)

@Waldfabi Kannst du bitte deinen Posteingang checken, ich hab dir eine PN geschrieben.


----------



## Beppe (7. September 2017)

Base nato Finale Ligure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfabi (8. September 2017)

9bikerider9 schrieb:


> @Waldfabi Kannst du bitte deinen Posteingang checken, ich hab dir eine PN geschrieben.



gecheckt.


----------



## N-DURO (11. September 2017)

WME mit Flip (-Chip)!


----------



## Wbs_70 (21. September 2017)

mal meine Kiste


----------



## MC-Sharky (21. September 2017)

Mal mein Baby


----------



## anti89 (24. September 2017)




----------



## gbo (6. Oktober 2017)

*Neu im Stall*


----------



## Brutus1102 (15. Oktober 2017)

Im Bikemarkt zugeschlagen und endlich aufgebaut... Danke an "Die Geissens" aka @snooze!


----------



## snooze (15. Oktober 2017)

topp, das Ding!
Da werd ich ja schon ein bißchen wehmütig ...


----------



## Wbs_70 (16. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Tobsn (22. Oktober 2017)

Dank @Waldfabi jetzt mit farbigen Decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (30. Oktober 2017)

ein Freund hat mal netterweise das wme abgelichtet


----------



## anti89 (5. November 2017)




----------



## N-DURO (25. November 2017)

Habe auch schon überlegt 2x den Baron auf´s WME zu montieren wenn die TrailKing Performence abgefahren sind. 
Wie fährt sich das WME mit dem Baron? Soll doch sogar bald einen Überarbeiteten geben... .


----------



## anti89 (26. November 2017)

Der Baron rollt in meinen augen noch relativ gut und hat verdammt viel Grip 
Ich kann nichts schlechtes sagen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (23. Dezember 2017)

Super Tour in Bad Kreuznach bei fast trocken Verhältnissen


----------



## Wbs_70 (13. Januar 2018)




----------



## Damass (16. Februar 2018)

das WME in Wales


----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. Februar 2018)

Mit dem WME auf den Hometrails


----------



## Promontorium (24. Februar 2018)

Sagt mal, fährt hier jemand ein WME in Größe S, der mir seine/ihre Körpergröße und Schrittlänge nennen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damass (25. Februar 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Sagt mal, fährt hier jemand ein WME in Größe S, der mir seine/ihre Körpergröße und Schrittlänge nennen kann?



ich denke @Wbs_70 könnte dir vielleicht weiterhelfen


----------



## Damass (25. Februar 2018)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 701078
> Mit dem WME auf den Hometrails



sehen ganz schön eisig aus deine Hometrails


----------



## Promontorium (25. Februar 2018)

Oh, gut. Danke! Vielleicht schaut er ja hier rein und reagiert oder meldet sich per PN, ansonsten ich. Danke nochmal!


----------



## Wbs_70 (28. Februar 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Oh, gut. Danke! Vielleicht schaut er ja hier rein und reagiert oder meldet sich per Pn, ansonsten ich. Danke nochmal!




äh , ja, fahre das WME in "S" - schaue selten hier rein,
bin 1,64/1,65m groß.

Schrittlänge 76 -  76,5cm


----------



## Promontorium (28. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Info! 

Fühlst Du Dich wohl auf dem Bike, ist es Dir nicht zu kurz/eingeengt? Bin gleich groß, aber mit weniger Schrittlänge, dadurch in Relation längerem Oberkörper. Der Reach könnte mir also zu knapp vorkommen, wie geht's Dir da?


----------



## Wbs_70 (1. März 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Fühlst Du Dich wohl auf dem Bike, ist es Dir nicht zu kurz/eingeengt? Bin gleich groß, aber mit weniger Schrittlänge, dadurch in Relation längerem Oberkörper. Der Reach könnte mir also zu knapp vorkommen, wie geht's Dir da?



ich fahre schon immer eher die kleineren Rahmen wenn ich die Wahl habe,
aber das WME in S ist mir sehr passend, das ist auch nicht zu kurz oder eng,
ich fahre einen 40mm Vorbau, die Kiste bleibt schön verspielt auf dem Trail, ich fahre eher mal links und rechts und suche Kleinigkeiten zum drüberhüpfen und "spielen". in engen Kurven ist es vielleicht etwas nervös, da bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher woran das liegen könnte, evtl. hab ich die Front auch nicht richtig unter Kontrolle.

im Schnellen gerade bergab mit ordentlich wurzelpassagen und Geknalle, liegt es mit dem richtigen Auge und Mitgehen vom Körper sehr satt, liegt aber auch am RS Vivid Air in der Bude, ein satter Traum! ich würde da nie nen "kleineren " Dämpfer einbauen, damit verschenkt das RAd sein ganzen "Ballerpoptential".
gefühlt sitze ich mehr mittig und leicht nach hinten gerutscht als bei meinem Vorgänger einem Fatmodul ant ec02 in S und 26"

längere Passagen bergauf oder gerade sind erstaunlich entspannt, die Druckstufe zugedreht, und du merkst vom Hinterbau so gut wie kein Wippen, ich wiege aber auch 60kg nur.

alles in Allem passt es mir in der Größe sehr sehr gut, es geht erstaunlich viel damit, hätte ich so nicht erwartet, das Rad hat Potential zum (fas) All in one MTB, trail/enduro sowieso, leichtes Bikeparkzeugs, für alles Andere dann eher n Freerider. Tagestouren im Mittelgebirge sind mit dem WME auch echt angenehm, es vermittelt eben auch viel "Sicherheit" und Schluckfreude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (1. März 2018)

O.K., das ist doch mal 'ne umfassende Info. Vielen Dank dafür, bringt mich in meiner Entscheidung echt weiter!


----------



## Beppe (18. März 2018)

Hier mal der Vergleich meines WMEs mit einem modernen Enduro. ^^


----------



## Tobsn (21. Mai 2018)




----------



## Wbs_70 (22. Mai 2018)




----------



## Damass (23. Mai 2018)

@Wbs_70 Rychlebi?


----------



## Wbs_70 (24. Mai 2018)

rychleby stezky

ja


----------



## HowieMunson (2. Juli 2018)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mein Aufbau des WME Framekits
> 
> ...


----------



## HowieMunson (2. Juli 2018)

Hi,

Ich hätte mal ne frage zu deinem Lenker, wie viel rise hat dein Lenker auf den Bildern?

Danke schon mal,
MfG


----------



## Timbozim (2. Juli 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hier mal der Vergleich meines WMEs mit einem modernen Enduro. ^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 709266 Anhang anzeigen 709267


Das Orbea finde ich sehr ansprechend. Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zum WME?


----------



## Haudegen_ (2. Juli 2018)

Moin Howie,

hab so den Verdacht dass die untere Dämpferaufnahme beim Lackieren nicht abgeklebt wird und das Maß vorher genommen wird!
Nach ein paar Monaten fahren war mir nämlich hinten nach nem Dämpferservice bisschen lack an der Klemmung abgeplatzt, seitdem saßen meine anfänglich extra abgedrehten Buchsen nur noch mit Spiel! Mit ner neuen Buchse unten hat's dann aber genau auf 22,8 gepasst!

PS: Wenn wer wen kennt, der wen kennt, der was sucht, würde demnächst mein Rahmenset WME verkaufen... Nur mal so gesagt  

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (2. Juli 2018)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Das Orbea finde ich sehr ansprechend. Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zum WME?


Fährt wie auf Schienen  Ne, braucht zum Richtungswechsel schon etwas mehr Nachdruck als das WME, "rollt" aber noch problemloser überall drüber, 29" halt. Ich fühl mich mit 190cm da etwas wohler drauf.


----------



## Beppe (5. Juli 2018)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Das Orbea finde ich sehr ansprechend. Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zum WME?


Hier nochmal ein direkter 1:1 Vergleich. WME L Rallon XL


----------



## Tobsn (7. August 2018)




----------



## Chrisgoon (8. August 2018)

Hier mal mein Moped:


----------



## Promontorium (29. August 2018)

Mein 827 mit neuem Sattel SQlab 610 und Bikeyoke Revive 125 (und so endlich diese elendige, von außen angesteuerte RS Reverb weg )!


----------



## N-DURO (8. September 2018)

Einheimische im Teutoburger Wald:
(ca. 2 Minuten hat er das WME begutachtet bis er dann weggelaufen ist)


----------



## Tobsn (13. September 2018)

Haben das gute Wetter abgepasst und ware ein paar Tage mit dem Conway am Ortler.


----------



## Wbs_70 (17. September 2018)

kleines Enduro Race mit dem WME


----------



## Wbs_70 (5. Oktober 2018)

die letzten Sonnestrahlen des TAges

love my wme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (6. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. November 2018)




----------



## SchrottRox (5. Januar 2019)

Ich reiche nach...

Das Urlaubsfilmchen über unsere Trans Verdon "speciale":





...genau richtig bei dem Schmuddelwetter


----------



## Tobsn (6. Januar 2019)

Dann mal Prost


----------



## Tobsn (16. März 2019)

Endlich mit ohne Schlauch.






Erste Ausfahrt heute war schon mal vielversprechend.


----------



## Wbs_70 (20. März 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. März 2019)

Es geht in die fünfte Saison und mach noch immer Spaß


----------



## McBuerger (24. März 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 841665 Anbei mal mein WME 829 nach komplett Umbau.


----------



## Tobsn (20. September 2019)

Dürfte mal wieder in den Bergen spielen, inkl. Schnee.


----------



## N-DURO (8. November 2019)

Mitten im Pfäler Wald ist man vor keiner Überraschung sicher! 
Ich habe doch gar kein eWME!?


----------



## Waldfabi (11. November 2019)

Die Steckdoos bei Bruchweiler. Ich hatt da schon mal ein eWME dran hängen, war aber scheinbar das Ladegerät defekt, hat irgendwie nicht geladen.


----------



## N-DURO (16. November 2019)

Genau, bei Bruchweiler war das. Die Dose war aber nicht angeschlossen. Die Kabel lagen hinter der Dose. Diw Dose wird wohl nur angeschlossen wenn sie benötigt wird. Ist ja keine Feuchtraumdose. Der FI würde spätestens beim nächsten Regen rausfliegen. Denke das dein Ladegerät in Ordnung war.


----------



## Wbs_70 (8. Januar 2020)




----------



## N-DURO (30. August 2020)

Unsere WME´s waren dieses Jahr wieder in der schönsten (beschden) MTB-Region der Welt:

Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald!


----------



## Mondkartoffel (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich liebe mein WME ❤️, steht aber leider trotzdem in Ebay Kleinanzeigen da ich es zu wenig nutze :/


----------



## SchrottRox (27. Oktober 2021)

...und ich habe mein WME immer noch - bislang noch nix besseres gefunden, bzw. suche ich gar nicht 

Hier bei unserer diesjährigen Dolomitentour, genauer: auf dem Stonemantrail bei Sexsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

